# Pearl's Saga Continues - warning: lengthy saga



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl and I rushed up to the ER Vet this past Tues. and like all Emergency Rooms, we were there for 7 hrs. We had a regular appt. the following day with the Internal Med. Vet but had to zoom a day ahead due to blood particles in her vomit. Suspected to be from her esophagus (which was SQUEAKING when she vomited).

ER Vet had Pearl shaved (cut her belly!!!!) and ultrasounded...found she had a really small adrenal gland and due to low protein and low sugar in her bloodwork (helllllooooo, she isn't eating!!??) suspected Addison's Disease. After an ACTH stim test Addison's was ruled out. Pearl was placed on Carafate (for esophageal healing - horrible to administer and not to be near feeding times so just shoot down her throat twice daily and not reward her afterwards for being a good girl - was supposed to be 3x but I begged for twice to be ok and vet said ok). She's also taking some Konsyl Powder for fiber (verrry loose stools) and finishing metronidazole today. She is also being dewormed "just in case" there is a parasite that didn't show up in her stool sample. Both the Konsyl and the heartworm powder (Panacur C) get sprinkled on her food...BUT SHE DOESN'T WANT TO EAT much less with the powder on it. Also - Cerenia pills for nausea/vomiting, which will finish tomorrow...then we see if vomiting returns and I worry about her esophagus.

We have an Internal Med Vet appt. on Monday and also with Nutritional counseling vet. Probably my poor little fluff darling will have to stay overnight in the hospital and go under anesthesia Tues. for endoscopy that will actually go down to the beginning of her intestines. If THAT proves inconclusive the next step would be surgical biopsies of stomach and intestines.

I've been homecooking boiled, minced chicken with white rice and some sweet potato/pumpkin. I'm told by the nutritionist that I should aim for more rice than chicken but she will simply NOT eat it that way. Today I got some pure chicken baby food to add and she's not happy with any of it now. She's gone from her healthy weight of 9 lbs. down to about 7.2 lbs. and is so thin that I was told xrays wouldn't show much due to lack of fat for contrast. Tonight I just threw in the towel and put some teeny pieces of shredded carrots into her food mixture and she pulled those out, leaving my kitchen floor covered in rice and chicken pieces.

I just called my local vet asking about C-Diff in dogs (heard of this with my last dog)...awaiting his call back.

I cannot find words to express my own pain and worry over Pearl. I am closer to this little one than I've ever been to any other dog I've ever had, and I've had a few! She just follows me wherever I go and stares in my eyes as if to say, "i love you i love you I love you."

Any words of support would help me now. You can imagine how I feel, I'm sure.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh poor little Pearlie Girlie I have no advice or help but you and Pearlie are in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh bless your heart. I can hear the anguish in your words. I will keep little Pearl in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sheil, I'm so, so sorry that you and Pearl are still going through this. I really hope that in the coming week, you get some solid answers.

Love to you and your sweet little Pearl. I know that this is heartbreaking for you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are going through this with Pearl. It is terrible when they aren't feeling well. I pray you will find an answer soon as to what is going on.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Sheil, I'm soooooooooooo sorry to hear that Pearl seems to be worse, not better. My heart is breaking for both of you and I'm just praying that you fine some answers very soon.

Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way. I'm sitting here crying for you as I type this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww poor little Pearl. I will be praying for her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Sheil I am so very sorry for you. I know how you feel...honestly. Pearlie isn't a pet, she is a part of you...like your breast. It hurts so much when those eyes turn to you and you don't have an answer. It hurts that I don't have anything to offer but sympathy. If I could hold your hand and assure you that it will be alright..I would so do that...all I can do is *hope* that it will be alright. Whatever power love has...there are many here sending love to Pearl and to you.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Before signing off for the evening I just need to thank all of you for your love and caring. It means so much knowing others understand. I am just hoping this ends on a positive note for us and quickly...Pearl is only 1 1/2 and has been with us almost a year. Just the right amount of time to totally become part of my heart and soul and home and every fiber of my being. 

We're changing our plans for Thanksgiving as we were doing a car trip to my daughter's in Maryland (from NJ) and staying in a hotel. DD has a wild puppy and all of the stress - even happy stress - wouldn't do any of us any good, least of all Pearl.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor baby Pearl! Sheil I will be praying for you and Pearl!!!!!!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I truly am sorry and I feel so sad at reading this...I was reading the other and had hoped she was feeling better at last. I will be praying for you and for her I know how hard this must be on you and it breaks my heart that pretty little girl is having a hard time


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry you little girl is still having problems and that your have no real answers as to why. I understand how very upseting this can be... the stress awful
Know that you both are in my prayers that things turn around soon. 
These wee-ones take over our hearts so quickly and become such a part of us.... any 'threat' to them being anything but well is so disturbing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sheil, I am so sorry you and Pearlie are going through this. It's so scary and stressful when our fluffs are sick and we don't know for sure what is going on. I am thinking postive for you that it is nothing serious. 

Snowball went through a spell with losing some weight and we really worried. We did work with his vet and a nutritionist and that helped us so much. With a few little changes, he gained back the weight and his tummy settled down. Sometimes it takes a little while for things to get back to normal if our fluffs are having tummy troubles. 

I know for me, it helped to keep notes on the calendar, every single day, to help us see if there was a pattern with when he would seem to have a tummy upset or loose BMs, etc. It really did help. 

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sheil- you know Pearl has a special place in my heart and Josh's. We are sending prayers, love, hugs, and hope your way! Please keep us updated - we are so worried!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - I'm so heartbroken to hear that Pearl is not doing any better and in fact it seems like she's worse. I've been away and thought that when I last saw your thread that she was settling a bit. I'm praying that she'll get the treatment and care she needs from the specialists to help her get back to being just sweet Pearl. Will be thinking of you and her and keeping you in my heart.:hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I know how you fell and I hope this gets better for you both soon. Its terrible when they're sick and you can't get answers. 
hugs and prayers


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am sorry that you and Pearl are going through this. Finding a proper diagnosis can be a lesson in patience and heartbreaking experience. Lifting up a prayer that you get the answers that you need and complete and total healing for Miss Pearl. Big Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smpullhair::smpullhair:

:sorry::crying:

:grouphug:

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sheil, I'm so sorry!:crying::grouphug: . It sounds as if everything possible is being done for little Pearl. It's terrible when you don't have an answer..I hope you find out soon what is causing her problem. It seems as if she doesn't want to eat because it hurts. Poor little thing. Will she lick Nutrical off of your finger? Is it possible that she has a food intolerance? You might want to run a Nutriscan on her. There is a sticky at the top of this forum that will tell you all about it. Also, you want to make sure she stays hydrated. Has the vet given her any fluid injections? This might give her some energy, then maybe she will eat some.. these are all things I would try, if Pearl were mine. I hope you get answers, soon!:grouphug::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to see Pearlie is so sick. I know she's so special to you,like part of your heart... We're all keeping her in our hearts and you too.I wish I knew what to say that would help. We went through cooking chicken and rice and a little Caro syrup for extra calories with a couple of our fluffs in the past.

Al teased me,I cook for our dogs,more than I cook for him... I just kep t loving on them,holding them and telling them I love them and feeding them until they got better. Some I did this for towards the end,at least towards the end they got extra special lovin' and food,but they were quite old by that time.

Pearlie is young yet,she's a strong girl so keep positive thoughts for her ans we will too and she'll pull through this..

Love and Hugs!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can only imagine the pain you are both going through right now. Pearl's physical pain and your emotional pain. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are able to get a definitive diagnosis and a very good prognosis. Prayers and hugs are being sent your way.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little Pearl I hope she is doing better after seeing the specialist and you can find out how to help her. It's so hard when they are sick : (


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> ....Snowball went through a spell with losing some weight and we really worried. We did work with his vet and a nutritionist and that helped us so much. With a few little changes, he gained back the weight and his tummy settled down. Sometimes it takes a little while for things to get back to normal if our fluffs are having tummy troubles.
> 
> I know for me, it helped to keep notes on the calendar, every single day, to help us see if there was a pattern with when he would seem to have a tummy upset or loose BMs, etc. It really did help.
> ....


This is really helpful to read - that Snowball went through something similar and recovered! Had you gone through tests as well?




aprilb said:


> ....It seems as if she doesn't want to eat because it hurts. Poor little thing. Will she lick Nutrical off of your finger? Is it possible that she has a food intolerance? You might want to run a Nutriscan on her. There is a sticky at the top of this forum that will tell you all about it. Also, you want to make sure she stays hydrated. Has the vet given her any fluid injections? This might give her some energy, then maybe she will eat some.. these are all things I would try, if Pearl were mine. I hope you get answers, soon!:grouphug::wub:


Yes, she's had subcutaneous infusion. She's not very lethargic, in fact she's playing at my feet right now. I've wondered about food intolerances. No, she won't lick the Nutrical and the nutritionist has told me to stop everything except what she's advised until we see her, hopefully Mon.



michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry to see Pearlie is so sick. I know she's so special to you,like part of your heart... We're all keeping her in our hearts and you too.I wish I knew what to say that would help. We went through cooking chicken and rice and a little Caro syrup for extra calories with a couple of our fluffs in the past.
> 
> Al teased me,I cook for our dogs,more than I cook for him... I just kep t loving on them,holding them and telling them I love them and feeding them until they got better. Some I did this for towards the end,at least towards the end they got extra special lovin' and food,but they were quite old by that time.
> 
> ...


Yes, she does seem strong despite what I'm thinking of as frailty! I'm glad to hear that some of the dogs you cooked for got well again! 

Right now I'm concerned about having to leave her overnight to prep for the scope procedure. She's still on meds so perhaps that won't be next week, I don't know (one of the meds is a coating type). Stays in the vet hospital mean NO blankies or even a collar, leash, etc.! Or mommy.

What's doubly hard is that she seems to be tiring of the chicken/rice/sw. potato and won't eat. I don't think she's in pain now (except for the occasional cramps she must be undergoing) but her throat's in healing mode with the coating meds. She seems to be sleeping very deeply when she sleeps. I think all the meds are also taking her appetite.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sheil, I’m so sorry Pearl is still feeling so sick. You must be so worried, I can imagine. Bailey went through a somewhat similar episode earlier this year and I was going insane with worry and couldn’t function the whole time he was sick. In his case, he all of a sudden had a very upset stomach (loose stools where he would cry and cry to be let outside every hour, and lack of appetite which is really weird for him and also vomiting) – this escalated really quickly, within about 24 hours and when there was blood in his stool, I rushed him to the vet. By that time, he was dehydrated and very obviously in pain because he was stiff when you touched him and didn’t move around much. This is a long story involving a lot of tests and procedures – but anyways, there was about a week where he didn’t eat anything and was sooo nauseous that he kept throwing up even water. A friend of mine who is a show breeder for Aussies recommended a product called Dyne – it’s a high-calorie liquid that’s meant to provide nutrition to dogs who are not eating. Similar to Nutrical. I had not heard of it before but I checked with my vet and she said it would be okay to give to Bailey. So I used a syringe to give him a little bit of Dyne every couple of hours. I also syringed Pedialyte in to his mouth every hour to keep him hydrated. This got him through the most difficult days and he started eating on his own eventually, and got back to normal quickly after that. I believe that the Dyne really helped him – if you’re interested, please read up on it and ask your vet if it would be okay for Pearl. 

I hope she feels better soon!!! You’re such a good Mom to her!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sheil, I will keep you and Pearl in my prayers. I just read that she was playing at your feet, which is a good sign. I pray that you have a good, restful weekend and that Pearl continues to have strength. Hopefully, you'll have answers on Monday and she'll be well on her to way to feeling better.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh Sheil, I’m so sorry Pearl is still feeling so sick. You must be so worried, I can imagine. Bailey went through a somewhat similar episode earlier this year and I was going insane with worry and couldn’t function the whole time he was sick. In his case, he all of a sudden had a very upset stomach (loose stools where he would cry and cry to be let outside every hour, and lack of appetite which is really weird for him and also vomiting) – this escalated really quickly, within about 24 hours and when there was blood in his stool, I rushed him to the vet. By that time, he was dehydrated and very obviously in pain because he was stiff when you touched him and didn’t move around much. This is a long story involving a lot of tests and procedures – but anyways, there was about a week where he didn’t eat anything and was sooo nauseous that he kept throwing up even water. A friend of mine who is a show breeder for Aussies recommended a product called Dyne – it’s a high-calorie liquid that’s meant to provide nutrition to dogs who are not eating. Similar to Nutrical. I had not heard of it before but I checked with my vet and she said it would be okay to give to Bailey. So I used a syringe to give him a little bit of Dyne every couple of hours. I also syringed Pedialyte in to his mouth every hour to keep him hydrated. This got him through the most difficult days and he started eating on his own eventually, and got back to normal quickly after that. I believe that the Dyne really helped him – if you’re interested, please read up on it and ask your vet if it would be okay for Pearl.
> 
> I hope she feels better soon!!! You’re such a good Mom to her!


Thanks for sharing your story, Nida! What I seriously do need is mommy's who can tell me their similar stories with happy endings! I will ask the nutritionist vet about Dyne and pedialyte. I believe it can't hurt to give those but I was told to just follow instructions, which is NOT easy to do as it is! I have to be certain she eats enough food to get the dewormer in her teeny breakfast, for example.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sheil, I can hear your worry and understand how a mama just wants to fix things right away when her baby is sick. I hope and pray you get answers soon. rayer:

Funny you should say the Vet said not much fat on him not sure if anything will show up in exray. The doctor just told my daughter that yesterday. So I guess it's true. 

You are doing everything you can...now you just need to follow your heart, pray and believe Pearl will get well. Sending you a hug!!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and Pearl. Remember Pearl needs her mommy, be strong. Will be thinking about you two and sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> ...You are doing everything you can...now you just need to follow your heart, pray and believe Pearl will get well. Sending you a hug!!!


Thanks Diane - I am working so very hard on envisioning her well and chasing my cat again!

Honestly, on the meds, if she's not throwing up or having diarrhea you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with her! We just took a little walk (both of us bundled up!!) and she had an absolute blast! 

But - WHY does dh think I'm being overdramatic? Anyone experience the "male detachment" around their fluff love?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe you should do like the old English & "take to your bed for a couple of days" so that DH can do the cleaning up---works every time! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe you should do like the old English & "take to your bed for a couple of days" so that DH can do the cleaning up---works every time! :HistericalSmiley:


Ohhhhh, Sandi, what a mess I'd have to deal with when I got out of bed!! Uh uh, I'm too conscientious to do that...and WHO would clean up the vomit/diarrhea?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Thanks Diane - I am working so very hard on envisioning her well and chasing my cat again!
> 
> Honestly, on the meds, if she's not throwing up or having diarrhea you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with her! We just took a little walk (both of us bundled up!!) and she had an absolute blast!
> 
> But - WHY does dh think I'm being overdramatic? Anyone experience the "male detachment" around their fluff love?


 
Not Al he's so bonded w/ his fluffs he calls from work to see how they're doing. If we go anywhere w/o them,which is rare, he talks about them and makes sure we get them extra treats to take home and loves them all up when we get home...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Not here, my dh is head over heals nuts over Rocky and is more of a worrier than I am...if that's possible. :innocent:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

oh my goodness i sympathize with what you and pearl are going through. 

misto has had g.i. track issues her whole life, and it took me awhile to figure out how to prevent a severe downfall. she would have vomiting and diarrhea, and then would eat but then throw up again. and then she would lose her appetite completely, and her sugar levels would drop, and she would have a severe crash. so she was going to the vet a lot to get the little fluid bubbles under her skin and nutrients through i.v. until she recovered.  

but i finally figured out that for misto, a little dab of kong peanut butter in the middle of a small pool of water was her miracle cure. it would boost her appetite back up, keep her hydrated (since she had to drink the water to get to the peanut butter) and no more vomiting.  

they thought she had an obstruction in her tummy, thought she had a parasite, they thought she had some disease, but none were the case. they did say she was hypoglycemic and crashing... which spiraled to an ulcerated stomach lining from all the vomiting... so if you can stop the vomiting, that is the first step!! so the medicine is great.

unfortunately, stomach issues are sometimes hard to diagnose. they have never pinpointed exactly what misto's tummy issues are from. but if you can find a solution to curb the vomiting/loss of appetite in the future, that would be great!! medicine, a new food-- whatever works. 

for misto it was the kong peanut butter with a little water, and introducing tiny spoonfuls of weruva canned food; plus anti vomiting and diarrhea meds when nothing else works. for us, nutrical and science diet special tummy food didn't work- she would just keep throwing up. 

i hope this is at least a little reassuring that pearl is not alone in the tummy troubles!! :hugging:

edit to add: is she on a medicine to stop of the tummy troubles? or something else? if you need a recommendation for a medicine that immediately stops vomiting, i have a great one, that is delicate enough to work for mini misto even. i just need to call the vet and check the name, if you'd like!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So sorry to read about your sweet baby! Did you try to give the nurtical by syringe? That is the only way I can get it down my cat who sometimes won't eat.....and then it starts her appetite again.

Will a little chicken broth on the rice help? I will not buy chicken from the grocery store in the packages. Do you have a butcher that you can get boneless, skinless chicken breast cut for you without all the preservatives? 

Please know I will say prayers and keep us informed. I know this is very upsetting to you. :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa had GI issues when she first came to live with me. Per the vet's instructions, I had to withhold all food for 24 hours then only bits of rice for another 24 to let her GI tract calm down. I realized that when I started to introduce poultry-based food, after a day or two she'd be sick again. One time after the no food then rice routine I introduced a lamb and rice food and she's been fine ever since. Now, when she gets sick, it's usually because someone has given her a treat with chicken in it so I'm like an over-protective mommy on that.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Jacquelyn - How very helpful! Your story is so very familiar, unfortunately for you and little Misto. But, all you described is what we've been dealing with. Did Misto have consistent diarrhea also?

Somehow I suspect the anti-emetic med is Cerenia? Pearl just finished her last pill so I'm biting fingernails for the next few days. In the past she's had it as an injectable but never b4 pills. I LOVE the Kong pb idea and am going to try it when I leave her! I've not been able to toss her the old happy standbys as I confine her.

I do NOT want her to go through surgery/biopsies! Especially if there is still not necessarily a diagnosis, as you say. I'm upset enough that I have to leave her probably Mon. night for the endoscopy/colonoscopy procedure.

Dianne - After reading the ingredients in Nutrical I've opted not to give it to her with diarrhea - many oils/fats in it. As a matter of fact - not happy about this but I'm hoping it's temporary - Nutritionist Vet said to STOP all homeopathics/natural remedies right now. And, the FF chicken broth lasted only a day or so and she turned up her nose at that. What she really doesn't like is the rice...you should see my floor after she's eaten and pulled out every single grain!

I've stumbled upon yogurt as something I can use on anything (she has 2 different powders to take IN foods too) and FOR TODAY she's loving that!

Maggie! I've been wondering about chicken since she's come to me cuz she was really itchy but doesn't seem to be lately (even with her tummy hair growing back in)? Nutritionist suggested Pork Tenderloin if not chicken but my research has shown varying professional opinions about the safety of giving dogs Pork! Perhaps the lamb once she's under control...thanks so much, good to know.

As for dh adoring this little fluff - you should see the kisses - he is just all over her. What I'm referring to is the "fact based, not emotional" dealing with what's in front of us. Perhaps it's a great balance for my emotional reaction to these tests, etc.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheil, 

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and Pearl and praying for you!

Hugs and kisses,


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Jacquelyn - How very helpful! Your story is so very familiar, unfortunately for you and little Misto. But, all you described is what we've been dealing with. Did Misto have consistent diarrhea also?
> 
> Somehow I suspect the anti-emetic med is Cerenia? Pearl just finished her last pill so I'm biting fingernails for the next few days. In the past she's had it as an injectable but never b4 pills. I LOVE the Kong pb idea and am going to try it when I leave her! I've not been able to toss her the old happy standbys as I confine her.





Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I do NOT want her to go through surgery/biopsies! Especially if there is still not necessarily a diagnosis, as you say. I'm upset enough that I have to leave her probably Mon. night for the endoscopy/colonoscopy procedure.




1. *metronidazole* is what miraculously stops her diarrhea within 30 minutes after taking it. Now keep in mind the following was for misto who was around 2 pounds at the time: 50 mg/ml 0.17 by mouth every 12 hours (liquid not pill). So if what you are trying doesn't work, maybe run this by your vet? And see if it is something that may work for Pearl.

I couldn't do the withholding of food for 24 hours with misto, as she can't go that long without crashing. so this medicine was great to stop the diarrhea.

2. misto also has had miraculous results with *metoclopramide* to stop her vomiting.

3. before i knew about the above, and the vomiting became so bad she was throwing up blood (ulcerated stomach lining), *carafate *is an amazing elixir that helps heal the stomach after so much vomiting.

misto's diarrhea was consistent, vomiting consistent, but otherwise acting fine. some of the vets just think she has such a sensitive tummy, and then her symptoms increase and she crashes quickly, like a domino effect. ever since i switched her to Weruva, we barely have the tummy issues anymore. And what is crazy is if I give her human peanut butter, she throws it up immediately! But that Kong peanut butter... I don't know what is in it but it works for her.

Regardless of what you are trying in terms of food, start with a super tiny quantity, just on the tip of your finger. If Pearl will eat it, and keeps it down, give her more after 30 minutes or so. And then increase the quantity gradually. If you overdo it, the vomiting happens and then all the food you just gave her is wasted :HistericalSmiley:That is how I was able to get Misto back to eating normally.

It is pretty frustrating that getting no definite diagnosis. Even after having every test done, and staying in the ICU for 8 days... non-conclusive. Just stay strong, Misto is sending you and Pearl hugs and kisses and feel-better vibes :wub:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

jacquelyn - The only one of those Pearl's not been on is metoclopramide. They've all been very effective so far. She's also been on the anti-emetic, Cerenia, in place of *metoclopramide.*

Weruva made her vomit all over again, so I'm shelving that right now. For right now I'm home cooking until I speak with the nutritionist. This is all trial and error and time-intensive and labor-intensive. And LOVE intensive! 

Anxious to see what Mon.'s appt. brings - 

Thanks so much for your help! I might be PM'ing you down the road to commiserate!






LamborghiniGirl said:


> 1. *metronidazole* is what miraculously stops her diarrhea within 30 minutes after taking it. Now keep in mind the following was for misto who was around 2 pounds at the time: 50 mg/ml 0.17 by mouth every 12 hours (liquid not pill). So if what you are trying doesn't work, maybe run this by your vet? And see if it is something that may work for Pearl.
> 
> I couldn't do the withholding of food for 24 hours with misto, as she can't go that long without crashing. so this medicine was great to stop the diarrhea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - am away so not posted much or read much on SM but just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and Pearl. Hope Monday will be the dawning of a new day for her. :wub::wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> jacquelyn - The only one of those Pearl's not been on is metoclopramide. They've all been very effective so far. She's also been on the anti-emetic, Cerenia, in place of *metoclopramide.*
> 
> Weruva made her vomit all over again, so I'm shelving that right now. For right now I'm home cooking until I speak with the nutritionist. This is all trial and error and time-intensive and labor-intensive. And LOVE intensive!
> 
> ...


any time you'd like, i am here!! :hugging:i am glad the medicines are working. i would definitely do the small portions though, of home cooking or otherwise-- that definitely won't hurt her.

it can be frustrating because like you said, it is all trial-and-error since each fluff is different. keep your spirits high, we are all here for you and Pearl!!

and p.s. i was so close to naming misto 'perla' instead :blush: so they are almost like name twins! it is her middle name now :wub:

so what is the plan for monday? does it depend on how the weekend goes? or are some things definitely scheduled?


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ....so what is the plan for monday? does it depend on how the weekend goes? or are some things definitely scheduled?


Monday is a scheduled 3:00 appt. w/ veterinary Internal Medicine (and, if possible, nutritionist as well but she didn't call me back for a Mon. appt. after I called for two days). From what the er vet told me last week they will want to scope both ends and she'll be staying overnight for that, which just kills me! :smcry:

Spoke to my LOCAL vet yesterday and he said because of how rapidly she's losing weight, he was concerned that this all be done very quickly. So, I'm going prepared - as much as I can be - to be leaving her. I'm not big on driving and Mon.'s trip - in the rain - is over an hour. At least on the way home she'll be groggy.:w00t:

PS Pearl is sooo playful right now it's like she's her old self. So...why can't we just treat symptoms as they happen? This will be a decisive week as we'll see how she is after finishing all the meds. Does she begin vomiting again? Her stools have never been anything but verrrry soft.

Thanks, all you great fluff moms, for being here for us!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

just wanted to let you know the prayers are going out for your little Pearl for her vet visit tomorrow ( Mon). Some for you too... I know it's agonizing to have to leave them for overnight... but try think about the fact that there's a good chance they can get to the bottom of her problems. 
If they can pin-point then meds and treatment can be focused and give what's needed and eliminate what is not.

My heart does goes out to you because I've always HATED when I've had to leave my babies for anything for no matter how long!! But in the end I was glad things were taken care of!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

For all of you wonderful fluff moms thinking of us tomorrow - I've rescheduled our appt. w/ the Internal Med. Vet till *Tues*.

Only because it occurred to me that she's still on Carafate (coating intestinal/tummy linings) and they'd tell me to take her home, they couldn't do the tests if she's "coated". So...she should probably finish the Carafate by tomorrow and I will call and ask how much time they need her to be off it or if we should stop it or what.

She's also still got 3 dewormer days to go (having finished soooo many other meds thank goodness) and I will inquire about that as well.

She's doing great...still quite loose stools that are yellow...but I'll bet she's gained some ounces back already. She had FIVE meals yesterday of chicken/rice/yogurt and is hungry hungry hungry!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Keep eating pearl!!!!!!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Keep eating pearl!!!!!!


LOL Erin! She just was "guarding" a mini-bone that she usually guards for days and days and days. Nope. Ate it all up! (Not on her plan but I let her enjoy it!!! Guess what...now way could I have gotten it out of her mouth anyway...growl growl growl).:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear that Pearl is eating!!! Good luck to her and we will continue to say prayers for her!!!:wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

that's wonderful she has her appetite!! such a good sign. why do they want to do the scope-- what are they looking for? all of the times misto has gone in for the same symptoms they did x-rays, and never suggested a scope. is that more invasive?

regardless, sending you and pearl our prayers and kisses for tuesday! i think it is for the best the procedure is delayed. because maybe if she keeps improving.. she won't need the anesthesia scope procedure? the carafate is really wonderful with helping them heal, i am so happy she is on it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just seeing all of this, all of my love and prayers to you and your precious baby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just catching up. I hope little Pearlie does well and your frustration level dips after tomorrow. What a worry!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! I am sooo sorry that you and your baby are going through all of this!!! One of my previous dog went through something similar where he was throwing up and having diarrhea on and off for almost a year. He had blood in his stool and many of the vets kept giving me meds to stop his diarhea and performed various tests but they were not able to figure out what was causing it. It was shear torture for almost a year until he turned one years old. For some unknown reason, after he turned one he stopped having that problem. It was one of the hardest time of my life seeing my baby being so ill and not being able to get to the bottom of it for so long. In addition, I spent so much money on medical bills which I wouldnt have minded too much if they found out what was wrong!!! My heart goes out to you during this difficult time and you and your baby are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted. ***BIG HUGS to you***


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness you have had a lot of problems. I am hoping you get some answers soon. Have you tried giving her a scrambled eggs?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad she's getting her appetite back and keeping things down. Just keep doing lots of mini-meals though so things don't get thrown off. Will be thinking of you Tuesday and hoping the scoping won't be necessary.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Sheil I so commiserate with you! I went through that for so long with Cozette, but for the most part it went away after much trial and error with different foods and meds. When Cozette starts vomiting I get on it right away with Pepcid and switch her food to just potatoes or rice and chicken, or apples and chicken. Of course some dogs are sensitive to chicken, but it Cozette does well on it. 

As of yesterday Cozette started up with another one of her episodes. I am wondering if it is because we are having our fence rebuilt and she is stressed from the noise and strangers in the yard. Whatever the cause, I'm trying to get on top of it, but it's a bad spell this time. I'm watching her closely and babying her along. I will say this is the first bout in a good many months, so once you find what works the bouts should get fewer and further apart. Our poor sensitive little ones!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thinking about and praying for you and baby girl Pearl.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been reading about the chicken jerkey recall and I suddenly thought of Pearl and all the problems she has been having. Do you think she could have eaten bad treats?? Here is a link. Check your treats!

Vitals - Chicken jerky treats linked to mystery illnesses, deaths in dogs


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheil -- just checking in to see how today went.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking about Pearl today. How's she feeling? I also heard about the chicken jerky treats.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

socalyte said:


> Oh Sheil I so commiserate with you! I went through that for so long with Cozette, but for the most part it went away after much trial and error with different foods and meds. When Cozette starts vomiting I get on it right away with Pepcid and switch her food to just potatoes or rice and chicken, or apples and chicken. Of course some dogs are sensitive to chicken, but it Cozette does well on it.
> 
> As of yesterday Cozette started up with another one of her episodes. I am wondering if it is because we are having our fence rebuilt and she is stressed from the noise and strangers in the yard. Whatever the cause, I'm trying to get on top of it, but it's a bad spell this time. I'm watching her closely and babying her along. I will say this is the first bout in a good many months, so once you find what works the bouts should get fewer and further apart. Our poor sensitive little ones!


Awww, Jackie, I'm sooo sorry Cozette started up again! How did today go with her? Interesting this stress issue...Pearl came to us from a rescue who told us, casually, in passing, that they had not been able to get her to eat at all. They didn't tell me much else but she was quite emaciated - 6 lbs. (her healthy weight is about 9 lbs.) I would suspect the stress of leaving her prior home, being in the rescue, etc. My vet told me toy breeds are prone to high stress. I never thought Pearl was that way but...perhaps she is. I KNOW having flooring installed WHILE she was dealing with all this didn't help! 

And now I'm also wondering about this: she had a bordatella shot just before getting sick so I was wondering about the shot. And Frontline. And Interceptor. However, it now occurs to me that because she had that shot they wouldn't allow her to be part of her playgroup one day when I dropped her off and they had to confine her to a cage for the entire day. STRESSSSSS???!! Just wondering out loud here...

When she was appearing better a few weeks ago I incorporated some Weruva and that brought the whole nausea/vomiting/diarrhea cycle back again so I am petrified to stop this bland diet she's on.

Oh, and she's never had a jerky treat. But, boy does Pearlie love yogurt! I can use it as a paste and mix in any meds I need into her food!

Our 2 specialist appts. are tomorrow - nutritionist and then Int. Medicine. She has truly bounced back to her old self totally!! Playful, feisty, HUNGRY, happy as can be. Perhaps another owner would cancel these appts. but NOT ME. We are NOT going forward with the endoscopies/diagnoses but I want information!!! How to proceed if this happens again? Can dogs get viruses? Could it be a one shot thing? (No, if we remember the rescue story). How to feed her from here on in? Must I home cook or can I get her back onto a good dog food? What would be the right protocol if I see her beginning again, as Jackie seems to know what to do with Cozette.

I will report in tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly I agree with your choice not to do the invasive procedure tomorrow. If she is doing well for now on the bland diet and loving the yogurt.. keep it going!!! Especially while her tummy is recovering, the last thing to do is try something new.

Misto had a tough time with all her shots. She was sick for several days after all of them.. so that very well could be the issue. She also had a bad reaction to Interceptor. But now that she is on Sentinel, no problems at all! 

Like I mentioned... you may never know what is the true cause of this. After thousands of dollars, all they have said is Misto has 'Gastroenteritis', which basically means she gets upset tummys sometimes.

If she makes a full recovery of this, and she does well when you start trying ti re-introduce her normal food in a couple weeks, all I can say is that in the future you will know exactly what to do-- the yogurt, the types of medicines that worked... I know it is so frustrating to not know. I feel that way too!!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Wrapping this up....Nutritionist/Int Med vet appts. today*

So. Specialist Vet appointments today:

First the Nutritionist - 
Amazing amount of info I received to the point that I could never recall it all now. Vet is going to email me her suggestions for Pearl as well as her suggested protocol to follow. 

But basically - and you should all find this interesting, I think: Nutritionist Vet does not trust ANY of the pet food mfgs. EXCEPT Hills Science Diet. She explained to me that these pet food companies are NOT mfg. companies but marketing companies - bottom line companies - as in to make big bucks. THEY OUTSOURCE THEIR MANUFACTURING AND DON'T OVERSEE WHAT GOES INTO IT. That's what she told me. It is not my opinion but the Nutritionist Vet's. She said Hill's Science Diet is the _only one _that knows what goes into their foods. She told me that human grade chicken means ANY KIND OF PARTS...it's all considered human grade. Pearl must have only breast meat, which I/D is. I was prepared for her to try to sell me their own Rx brand after this but she never did that.

I was told Pearl needs high digestibility and moderate fat with fiber. Her poop eating could even come from eating NOT high digestibility food and so what is in the feces is practically food!!! YUK. I don't have to home cook if she's good with Hill's I/D which we will move towards. 

Internal Medicine Vet told me that since I opted out of the endoscopy we really don't have a diagnosis but it could be a few different possibilities: pancreatitis, Inflam. Bowel Disease, Stress Colitis, etc. etc. (Jacquelyn, you know all this!) She prescribed meds for me to keep on the shelf "in case of recurrence". One of these is called BioSponge (?) instead of metronidazole for diarrhea, as well as Cerenia. Pearl's blood proteins were low and she'll need a new blood panel run in about a month. I asked about Frontline, Interceptor, Bordatella and was told that it "probably" wasn't any of those cuz reactions would have been sooner.

I've been carefully scrutinizing my memory over the past year of being Pearl's mom and I am remembering bits and pieces of where she reacted to stress that I just didn't pay attention to. Until now. Like when she wouldn't eat on July 4th weekend and I had to hand feed her in a quiet room.

Pearl was just a little white fluff doll today in their offices and is happy as can be right now. Healed:aktion033:. She needs to put on about 1.5 lbs. so that should be loads of fun for me! She can continue having yogurt and carrots that she loves. Oh: the reason she's been ravenous is probably cuz she's not getting enough fiber to make her feel full!!! 

Thank you thank you thank you all for the support through this awful awful awful time!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am glad you and Pearl have a defined plan of action! It gives you such piece of mind to have the medicines on hand, and tips from this whole saga that work for Pearl (the yogurt). Is Hill Science Diet I/D working for her? Misto was a mess on it, it actually made her stomach problems worse. I think Misto is the exception though.

Honestly, I would say that since this seems to be resolving itself, the scope probably would have come up inconclusive. But if this happens again, and you can't directly link it to stress, I would definitely consider doing the scope, since it will be a repetitive serious problem. Then again, if you can boost her appetite back up and stop the diarrhea/vomiting at home, then it may just be that Pearl has a sensitive stomach! The slightest thing will mess up Misto, so Pearl might be similar. 

I am glad you have a plan though! I bet you feel better after meeting with the vet :wub:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sheil I am so glad to hear that Pearl is doing better! I agree, a lot of dog food brands are horrible! We had Bella on Science diet for a while but she didn't like it so she's now on Blue and will eat it when she's not eating holistic treats my mom has a bad habit of giving to her ROFLMAO. Any who I wish you both the best and I hope Pearl eats her new food!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sheil, I pray that Pearlie Girlie gets well soon. I didn't know that about Science Diet. I would try it and watch carefully. I always believe in the least invasive to start, so you made a wise decision. Hope you enjoy your turkey day.:hugging:



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> So. Specialist Vet appointments today:
> 
> First the Nutritionist -
> Amazing amount of info I received to the point that I could never recall it all now. Vet is going to email me her suggestions for Pearl as well as her suggested protocol to follow.
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad your little girl is feeling better!

As to Science diet , when Missy was dx with diabetes, vet prescribed the WD for her and along with the insulin my little girl got regulated relatively quickly and maintained it, in spite of all her other health issues. I will also add that we had regular blood panels done and they went from several 'offs' at Dx to all but perfect. 

Now Quincy has to be on a very very low fat diet ( due to having formed fatty deposits in his eyes from having been on the Evo grain free..it was highfat). He also had bouts of colitis. He's now on mostly the Chicken Soup for dog Lovers Soul ( adult lite... which is low fat) and a bit of the Science Diet WD for the fiber. It works wonderfully for him. 

Praying the food works for her and no more problems!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am happy to hear that Pearl is doing much better. Praying everything works well for her and she will have no more problems.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheil -- I'm sooooooooooooo glad that you finally got some answers. Hopefully this plan will work and Pearl will start putting on weight very soon.

Prayers still coming your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - hoping this does the trick for Pearl.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl's been doing fabulously well. Exercise, eating great, and I slipped in our first teaspoon of I/D (added to home cooking) Wednesday. Then again yesterday. Last night I woke up to vomiting - that awful "squeaking esophagus" sound. Needless to say I stayed awake for 3 hours afterwards, worrying my head off.

So...will I have to home cook for the rest of her life, I wonder? And hopefully that will be well into MY and Pearl's old age(s).

Call into the nutritionist...


----------

